# How to get pictures



## Guest (Mar 20, 1999)

I put this information in a reply to Linda's "How bad is it". At the bottom in that post is a list of steps on how to get the pictures. I should have put it out here where you can find it. anyway I took this from a post by Charlie on the other board, I hope he doesn't mind.1. Find a picture on the net that you want to use.2. Use the right mouse button and click it. A menu will pop up.3. Click properties with the left mouse button.4. Next to Address is the URL starting with http://<br />5. Click at the beginning of the URL with the left mouse butoon and hold the left mouse button down.6. Now drag the mouse to the end of the URL so the whole address is highlighted.7. Release the left mouse button.8. Now hold the Ctrl key on the keyboard down and while holding it down press the C key on the keyboard. This copies the URL to the Clipboard. (your computers memory)9. Now, in the posting your making to the board type in







12. It should look like this except I am going to type a {} (braces) instead of [] (brackets) so it will show up in this posting. If I us the [] (brackets) it will show the picture instead of the example:{img}http://www.parkviewpub.com/bulletinboard/Image1.gif{/img}13. Be sure to change the {} (braces) to [] (brackets).Have fun looking for picture of you on fibro!Happy


----------



## Guest (May 5, 1999)

What about pictures on my computer. Is there anyway that I can show them at the site.Thanks


----------

